# Substrate Calculator - Must Be Wrong!



## tamalematt (Sep 18, 2008)

I punched my dimensions into this substrate calculator: http://www.mizuworld.com/pages/calculator, and it said that I need 240 lbs. of eco complete for a 20 gallon long tank (30x12x12). There is no way that is correct.

Anyone able to give me a rough estimate? I'm guessing two bags (40 lbs.) will do it, but wanted to double-check first to see if anyone had experience with this tank/substrate.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

You put the incorrect "Desired Depth" into the calculator. The "Desired Depth" is the depth that you would like the substrate to be, usually 1-2''. You put the depth of your tank into the calculator, meaning that 240 lbs would be how much eco-complete you'd need to completely fill your tank with eco-complete.


----------



## tamalematt (Sep 18, 2008)

Excuse me, _I'm an idiot!_

Thanks JeffyFunk!

So, is two inches suitable, or is three preferred?


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd go with 2", though I've not tried this product personally. On how much to use, when coming up with quantities of substrate I usually figure out the cubic feet of material and go from there. But that's easy for me because that's how the products I use are commonly sold (50# bags that measure approximately 0.5 cu.ft.).


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely 2" in a 20 long tank. If you use 3" you'd be filling up 1/4 of the tank and that would look a bit odd. I actually only have 1" of substrate in my 20L and it works just fine.


----------

